# Pariah: Summary



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just found this on Black Library, it was slipped in. Don't know if anyone has read it but its very awesome. :biggrin:



Black Library said:


> Volume One of the Bequin Trilogy
> 
> In the city of Queen Mab, nothing is quite as it seems. Pariah, spy and Inquisitorial agent, Alizebeth Bequin is all of these things and yet none of them. An enigma, even to herself, she is caught between Inquisitors Gregor Eisenhorn and Gideon Ravenor, former allies now enemies who are playing a shadow game against a mysterious and deadly foe. Coveted by the Archenemy, pursued by the Inquisition, Bequin becomes embroiled in a dark plot of which she knows not her role or purpose. Helped by a disparate group of allies, she must unravel the secrets of her life and past if she is to survive a coming battle in which the line between friends and foes is fatally blurred.


Looks like Bequin will be the protagonist of this trilogy, I had thought it would be Ravenor and the trilogy would revolve around Bequin but she is actually the protagonist, which is awesome as I really liked Lizzie Bequin. :laugh:


LotN


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Really looking forward to this a lot! Looks like it's gonna be awesome, Eisenhorn and Ravenor were some of the first books I read and the reason I started building an Inquisition army


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really have to go back and reread the Eisenhorn and Ravenor books in preparation for this. I can barely remember the story line of the former, and wasn't hugely impressed with the latter, but they should get me up to speed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So can't wait for this book. It will be one of those sit down and read it in one go books. That is if you remember to sit down.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I was asking myself the very same thing but it now appears to be answered and I like this. Both Ravenor and Eisenhorn has already had their trilogies. Now its her turn. ^^


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree completely, and on the plus side viewing such epic characters such as Ravenor and Eisenhorn through Bequin's eyes will also help us the reader, to view them in a different light.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

So is it going to be in first person or what?


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Designation P-90 said:


> So is it going to be in first person or what?


Judging from the extract i would say first person, if you ask me it could not be anything else really, otherwise it would brake up the symetry of the previos trilogies.

Cheers


----------

